# 303 help!



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I just got my first running and non-free #303 AF 4-4-2. Has standard features, headlight, smoke etc. Anyways, first, the front tender truck side frames fell off! Final nail in the coffin is the front 2 posts that run inside of the boiler that mount the frame are split in half and almost all gone! Final problem is the front truck has no spring. What can be done about the boiler.I'm thinking about making something or find a good 303 boiler. Mine is near mint.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Will a #302 shell fit?


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

*Atlantic Shells........*

Tyco, any plastic Atlantic shell should fit.

Check this out............

http://www.portlines.com/portlinesclinic13.htm


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I had a idea, would some solid plastic tube/rod work in place? Smaller in diameter is where I'm mixed up at. I prefer a #303 shell, for originallity.


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Tyco, pretty sure that Tman has a thread on how he fixes them. I use those plastic pieces that you put in drywall for hanging pictures. They have a ready made hole and after you clean out the broken sections, glue right in. They come in all sizes.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I cannot speak for this method as I did not do this, but I think I read on here somewhere that one of our AF guys filled the post/hole with a mixture of JB Weld, then drilled new holes to re-mount the item. JB Weld is a brand name plastic/metal epoxy, I think, which is great for uses such as this. I'd hate to see you have to replace what you describe as a "mint" boiler shell. Whatever you finally do, please share it here. I'm sure to find the same thing in my adventures down the road.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

The biggest problem I have is that the 2 posts are split in half, and the outside half is history. Just the boiler side and the very most bottom are left. I tried everyscrew I had, no such luck.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bolier-and-...889840?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item2a21c07e70
Found this set of tenders and boilers -- one is a 303, but looks like there might be an issue with the mounting posts. I also saw a 302 boiler shell from 'ssstrains' on eBay. You could convert it to a 302 quite easily.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

THE TYCO MAN said:


> The biggest problem I have is that the 2 posts are split in half, and the outside half is history. Just the boiler side and the very most bottom are left. I tried everyscrew I had, no such luck.


Not sure how much room you have to work with, not a Flyer guy myself, but I do know many repairs have been done with JB Weld. You can completely rebuild the area in question, let it harden then drill and tap to the desired thread. Once that stuff sets up, it'll be stronger than new. a second option is using JB Weld to mount one of the wall anchors (aka mollys) then not drilling needed. Be surprised how well it works.

Carl


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> I cannot speak for this method as I did not do this, but I think I read on here somewhere that one of our AF guys filled the post/hole with a mixture of JB Weld, then drilled new holes to re-mount the item. JB Weld is a brand name plastic/metal epoxy, I think, which is great for uses such as this. I'd hate to see you have to replace what you describe as a "mint" boiler shell. Whatever you finally do, please share it here. I'm sure to find the same thing in my adventures down the road.


I believe that was my thread. What I do to fix the rounded part is to use a piece of plastic straw, cut it, and form it to the old post in the shell. I tape it so it won't move around. Fill it with JB Weld, let it cure, and then drill and tap it, or just drill the correct size hole for the original screw. Works every time. I don't like the 5 minute or 24 hour epoxy as it didn't work very well for me.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

THE TYCO MAN said:


> I just got my first running and non-free #303 AF 4-4-2. Has standard features, headlight, smoke etc. Anyways, first, the front tender truck side frames fell off! Final nail in the coffin is the front 2 posts that run inside of the boiler that mount the frame are split in half and almost all gone! Final problem is the front truck has no spring. What can be done about the boiler.I'm thinking about making something or find a good 303 boiler. Mine is near mint.


There is no front spring for the leading trucks.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh,ok. I at least I have no lead truck woes flyernut! I got the front tender truck back in one piece again! I am gonna buy the 302 shell until I can find a good 303 shell.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

THE TYCO MAN said:


> Oh,ok. I at least I have no lead truck woes flyernut! I got the front tender truck back in one piece again! I am gonna buy the 302 shell until I can find a good 303 shell.


Send me the boiler shell; I'll fix it up for you, and ship it back, no charge.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

How did you make out with the repair??


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

flyernut, I did end up getting a #302 shell and fixing those tender trucks! Great runner! My old tube track is so bent and warped from over the years, the front truck kept going off the track! I still have that #303 shell.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Tyco -- Always remember the unwritten model railroader's rule, "never throw anything away". That 303 shell might be repaired sometime down the road once you get ambitious to try or it could be traded/sold for something else. You might consider 'flyernut's' more than gracious offer and allow him the opportunity to repair it for you. A spare shell could be like "gold" in the future. If it was me, I'd be dropping it off at the nearest Post Office with 'flyernut's' address on it.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Tyco -- Always remember the unwritten model railroader's rule, "never throw anything away". That 303 shell might be repaired sometime down the road once you get ambitious to try or it could be traded/sold for something else. You might consider 'flyernut's' more than gracious offer and allow him the opportunity to repair it for you. A spare shell could be like "gold" in the future. If it was me, I'd be dropping it off at the nearest Post Office with 'flyernut's' address on it.


And I would be waiting for it,lol....It's a very easy fix, really. Use the plastic straw routine sometime this winter or on a rainy night when there's nothing left to do. Just remember to use J.B.Weld; it works better than the epoxies out there. I know, been there, done that.


----------

